# Waking up in the middle of the night?



## windbloom

For the past thousand billion nights (okay fine, Im exaggerating) I have woken up around 230am... I goto sleep by 9pm at the earliest, but this is very rare... usually I am in bed around 10-11pm... yet I ALWAYS wake up around 230am and am unable to go back to sleep. My eyes just spring open, and open they stay. My body is tired and uncomfortable beyond belief... and believe me, after having this happen night after night after night, its starting to catch up with me.

I work 7am-4pm most days during the week, and by the time Friday gets here, Im totally dragging my ass, which makes my day feel 10x longer, when all I want to do is go home to bed.

(Note: Waking up at 6am, going to bed at 9-11pm -- there should be no reason why I cant sleep PAST two freakin' thirty am!)

Has anyone else had this problem and found any solutions? Im exhausted!!!!
(I realize this is probably due to hormones, but Im tired!) 

Im still waiting for the morning to come where I "wake up and suddenly feel more energized"... but at this point, I dont think its going to come fast enough!

:help:


----------



## aflight84

I been having this problem too. maybe not 2.30 every night but silly o'clock every morning. doesn't matter what time i go to bed i only sleep for a few hours then thats it. I don't understand why but i'm constantly tired because of it


----------



## Mommyw/Baby2

I can't sleep either! 

It's like my body won't allow me to sleep at night more than 3 or 4 hours. Then during the day I need a 2 or 3 hour nap. 

Come on body! Gimme the 7/8 hours of night time sleep and I won't need naps!


----------



## nikkip

Yep I know this feelin its usually about 3 or 4. I am exhausted too. Plus, although little, my bump falls sideways and my back really hurts so have ordered a body pillow which arrived this morning so will see if it works. 
Also don't know is this is to do with the lack of sleep but suffering headaches, which add to not getting back to sleep. bleaugh!!!!!


----------



## Haidee

Oh my, you are lucky to only wake at 02h30 in the mornings. I have the pleasure of waking at 12h00, 12h30, 02h45,03h00 and then again at 04h00!!

No idea why, bet this pattern seems to follow almost every single night. :dohh:

My entire body feels battered and bruised by the time I have to get up for work at 05h00. I start work at 06h30 and get off at 15h00. Then I usually cannot wait to just plonk down and rest for a while....before getting ready to go to the gym. 

Well, hopefully it will get better. 

Haidee


----------



## GersPrincess

Yep I've had this too. I was waking around 2am between weeks 6 and 8 for no reason at all, then totally unable to get back to sleep.
For the last 10 days though, I have been waking up at 4.55am on the dot every night. I get up needing a pee, but I've been using the extra hour (as we usually wake up at 6) to snuggle into my hubby and have a bit of early morning :sex: So now I dont mind waking up at silly hours! I just make up for it by going to sleep by 9am, which keeps hubby happy as he can watch sky sports to his heart's content!! :rofl:


----------



## eswift

I've the same prob, but I've no answer either.:hugs:

I try not to nap during the day as I wake like a bear with a sore head and I'm then horrid to everyone... I've stopped drinking coffee as it taste so urgh at the mo, I'm trying to drink more water and plenty of orange juice. 

If it makes sense or not I just feel so uncomfortable in my body; no matter how I lay it still not good. If I lay flat on my back I start feeling sick, if I lay on one side my bb's hurt and my tummy pulls, if I curl up I need to wee again!! I roll round and round the bed each and every morning between 2.30 and 6. When the alarm goes off, I sure as hell don't want o get up. It seems so cruel and very catch 22.. If anyone finds the magic answer, please let us know..

Sleep was something I used to have:rofl::rofl:


----------



## quaints

Same here.. kicked it near the 11 weeks point. Wake up anytime after 1am, need bathroom and then can't get back to sleep again. Doze until first alarm goes off and then manage to settle enough that I nearly fall asleep right before the second alarm goes off. So then I feel worse and snooze on the train and all this nearly sleeping but not makes me feel rough all day.

GRRR!!!


----------



## Scally

I wake up in the night too, about 3am for a wee then fidget and try to sleep for the next couple of hours!!!! it is a nightmare, have such a hard job, need all the rest i can get!!!!


----------



## Jem88

i keep waking up at silly times during the night too, just this past week :S strange lol.


----------



## Waiting4Bump

I didn't sleep until 4:30am this morning. I was absolutely exhausted, so much so I felt sick. I wanted to sleep, but I just couldn't! I don't know why..I was up and down to the loo every 45 mins though while I was awake, and then I had to be up about 7am for college! I haven't had any sleep today because of college, and then work. I've just got in, got into bed and CANNOT sleep!

Pleaase babies..Let your mummies have some sleep! xx


----------



## nobby'swife

it looks like we're all suffering cause i'm doin the same, i've tried new pillows and materess protector to make it more comfy, but nothing seems to work

I've been waking up for so long now i've got used to it.

The joins of pregnancy!


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi Ladies 

I thought it was only me! I keep waking up at 2.40am every morn and takes me at least an hour n half to get back to sleep! Ive started to sit up and read until my eyes start going, im shattered when get up to take kids to school. Dreading next week when i back at college and work!


----------



## CoralB

windbloom said:


> For the past thousand billion nights (okay fine, Im exaggerating) I have woken up around 230am... I goto sleep by 9pm at the earliest, but this is very rare... usually I am in bed around 10-11pm... yet I ALWAYS wake up around 230am and am unable to go back to sleep. My eyes just spring open, and open they stay. My body is tired and uncomfortable beyond belief... and believe me, after having this happen night after night after night, its starting to catch up with me.
> 
> I work 7am-4pm most days during the week, and by the time Friday gets here, Im totally dragging my ass, which makes my day feel 10x longer, when all I want to do is go home to bed.
> 
> (Note: Waking up at 6am, going to bed at 9-11pm -- there should be no reason why I cant sleep PAST two freakin' thirty am!)
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem and found any solutions? Im exhausted!!!!
> (I realize this is probably due to hormones, but Im tired!)
> 
> Im still waiting for the morning to come where I "wake up and suddenly feel more energized"... but at this point, I dont think its going to come fast enough!
> 
> :help:

Hey, me too. The waking up at 2.30am thing is happening to me too. Glad to know I'm not alone. Anyone know why we wake up in the middle of the night (apart from the toilet). If I get up to pee, I know I will have trouble getting back to sleep...so I try and hold it if I'm not desperate.:sleep:


----------



## Jeewizz

Yes! I've been waking up at 2.30, 4.30, 6.30 pretty much every night! i don't think I've had a full nights sleep in over 10 days. Sometimes I wake needing a pee, sometimes I have cramps, other times I just seem to wake for no reason! It's most frustrating given how tired I am, even if I *was* sleeping enough!!


----------



## lilly77

I also can't sleep, I always wake up for the 3-times-a-night wee and i can never go back to sleep. thoughts of bean swirling around in my head!! I bet this is a cruel way to prepare us for a crying baby in the night!


----------



## catgirl

Me too. Poor df, I've kept him awake for the past 5 days, before I got my bfp, lol!


----------



## Crazy4Emily

ugh, ME TOO. Wake up every night between 2-230 and cant' go back to sleep for love or money. I finally do sorta go to sleep and this whole week my 3 year old has woken me up at 4 wanting to get in bed with me. Up another 30 mins at least. Then the alarm goes off at 645 and i'm sooooo tired i want to cry. And my stupid hateful DH acts like i've been sleeping straight since 9pm and whines because I'm moody!!!! I want to smack him in the head. KA POW!


----------



## windswept

I am the same! So glad others are struggling too. I have settled down to a 3-a-night-pee, rather than the 5 or 6 I had a few weeks ago.

I am WIDE awake at 2.10 am, take a good hour to get back to sleep after my pee - then PING, wide awake again at 5 am, and as I get up at 5.45 am, I just get up when I wake up as I know if i fall asleep again I will be super tired when I get up.

But the one that gets me is the 11.30 pm wide awake thing - no matter what time I go to sleep... Even if it's only been half an hour sleep I've had.

Maybe we should start a wee 'in the early hours' chat thing?! Lilly, I like your thinking on our bodies training us for baby's arrival... That's a good reason to get Mr Windswept up when I am awake too - help train him!!

I am not tired at night though, seem to get a second wind. But the afternoons at work are really hard work.


----------



## catgirl

To be fair my daughter did wake me up at 3.30 this morning to go retrieve her dogga from downstairs, lol. Then I woke up at 5. *sigh* LOL!


----------



## nanamoon

A usual night for me is getting up 3x a night to pee and then being wide awake from 4am.....................falling asleep about 545am and alarm going off at 6am, grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## beautiful_day

Yep me too - this seems to be really common. I started this even before knowing I was preg. I sleep fine from 10ish pm but then ping awake between 230-330 am. After that I doze at best until 7am. My friend said it stopped in the 2nd tri but came back in the 3rd!


----------

